# No te mosquees.



## curlyboy20

Bom, uns dos nossos foreros escreveu "no te mosquees" e fiquei na dúvida acerca do significado disso e de que país poderia ser. Idéias???


----------



## Tomby

_mosquearse_ = zangar-se
_No te mosquees_ é uma expressão bastante usada em Espanha. 
_No te mosquees = n_ão te zangues/se zangue
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Bom, uns dos nossos foreros escreveu "no te mosquees" e fiquei na dúvida acerca do significado disso e de que país poderia ser. Idéias???


 
*Hola *
*He encontrado esas informaciones...*
 
*mosquear* _v. tr. _
*1 * _fam. _Hacer que una persona tenga sospechas o recelos: _las continuas salidas de su hijo empezaron a mosquearle. _
*2 * _fam. _Hacer enfadar a una persona: _ya me mosquea tanta bromita...; no sabe aguantar una broma, se mosquea enseguida._
*mosquear* 
_tr.-prnl._ Ahuyentar las moscas.
_tr._ _fig._Replicar a uno con viveza y como picado por algo.
Azotar, vapulear.
_prnl._ Resentirse uno por el dicho de otro.
_fig._Sospechar.

http://es.thefreedictionary.com/mosqueas


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado. Acho que é uma dessas expressões que nunca vou utilizar na minha fala.


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigado. Acho que é uma dessas expressões que nunca vou utilizar na minha fala.


 

Mas común: *no te molestes* o *no te enojes*, si? Son las unicas que conozco..


----------



## curlyboy20

Sim, essas são mais comum, pelo menos por este lado do mundo


----------



## amistad2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Sim, essas são mais comum, pelo menos por este lado do mundo


 
Coincidentemente, abri um tópico sobre o mesmo assunto no fórum "Sólo español" (quase ao mesmo tempo que Curlyboy20), pois também me interessou saber onde se diz.

Bom, se alguém mais quiser ir acompanhando as respostas, o tópico é este.

Abraços


----------



## EL GANCHO

Depende de la variedad de español que uses. 
Enojarse es el verbo más utilizado en América. Es entendido en España pero percibido como arcaísmo o americanismo. En España se usa enfadarse, que en América se entiende pero es poco usado. Con este mismo significado se usa en el lenguaje coloquial de España la palabra cabrearse (sustantivo: cabreo).
Mosquearse (sustantivo: mosqueo) es una expresión coloquial de España que significa incomodarse, molestarse. Por lo tanto es más leve.
Ambas expresiones son muy utilizadas en España, por lo que si pasas una temporada en nuestro país o hablas frecuentemente con españoles, es muy útil que las conozcas y las uses.


----------



## Ambrosio

Yo creo que «enojarse» sólo se oye en las telenovelas sudamericanas y en las películas dobladas en Puerto Rico.
Por otro lado, querría decir que «mosquearse» y «mosqueo» pertenecen al lenguaje coloquial. Personalmente no me gustan esas palabras y, por tanto, no las uso.


----------



## amistad2008

Leyendo los posts de los dos foros se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente: 

¿Será que "mosquearse" equivale a "ficar de saco cheio" o "encher o saco??

¿Y en el caso de _"¡Lárgate!, no me mosquees!"_podría significar: "Sai pra lá! Não enche o saco!".???


----------



## Bula

A tradução de _"¡Lárgate!, no me mosquees!" pode ser realmente _"Sai pra lá! Não enche o saco!". Só que mosquearse não pode ser traduzido diretamente a "ficar de saco cheio" ou "encher o saco", porque mosquearse também traz consigo o sentido de incomodo ou de falta de confiança. Pelo menos em Espanha, Andalucía.


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> Leyendo los posts de los dos foros se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Será que "mosquearse" equivale a "ficar de saco cheio" o "encher o saco??
> 
> ¿Y en el caso de _"¡Lárgate!, no me mosquees!"_podría significar: "Sai pra lá! Não enche o saco!".???





Bula said:


> A tradução de _"¡Lárgate!, no me mosquees!" pode ser realmente _"Sai pra lá! Não enche o saco!". Só que mosquearse não pode ser traduzido diretamente a "ficar de saco cheio" ou "encher o saco", porque mosquearse também traz consigo o sentido de incomodo ou de falta de confiança. Pelo menos em Espanha, Andalucía.


Sim, ora Amistade, ora Bula têm razão. Este verbo pode ter vários significados, os dois mais usados são os que vocês expuseram. 
Eis dois exemplos similares aos de vocês em espanhol: 
_Estás toda la mañana sin hacer nada y ahora empiezas a __mosquearme_. 
_Me está mosqueando su actitud de estos __días_. 
Feliz Domingo!
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, ora Amistade, ora Bula têm razão. Este verbo pode ter vários significados, os dois mais usados são os que vocês expuseram.
> Eis dois exemplos similares aos de vocês em espanhol:
> _Estás toda la mañana sin hacer nada y ahora empiezas a __mosquearme_.
> _Me está mosqueando su actitud de estos __días_.
> Feliz Domingo!
> TT.


 
Entendi. Então é aquilo que eu sempre pensei que fosse. Que alivio! De repente as observações tais como "eu não gosto da/não uso a expressão" me fizeram achar que era só ofensiva, mas agora me sinto mais à vontade para continuar usando-a.

Valeu!!!


----------



## mikely

Buenas tardes
Aqui en Argentina, solo es usado como "no le afectó", por ejemplo:
Lo insulté y ni se mosqueó
Le pegó una trompada en la cara y ni se mosqueó.
Y no se usa como "se mosqueó", sino solo en la forma negativa.
Da pra entender??
Abracos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ambrosio said:


> Yo creo que «enojarse» sólo se oye en las telenovelas sudamericanas y en las películas dobladas en Puerto Rico.


 
De oírse, se oye todo el tiempo por acá...

En cuanto a "mosquearse", también se oye a cada rato, principalmente el participio: *mosqueado*, por enojado/enfadado/molesto. Es muy coloquial también.

Saludos.


----------

